# Moderlieschen



## Gaditana (11. Apr. 2016)

Hallo ,
ich komme aus Osnabrück und suche von privat __ Moderlieschen für unseren Gartenteich , fahre auch gerne bis ca.50 Kilometer.Suche auch noch , wenn möglich private Bezugsquellen für "Biotopfische" , gerne __ Stichlinge , Bitterlinge , Gründlinge etc.Schon mal Danke für jeden Hinweiss !


----------



## Gaditana (11. Apr. 2016)

Nachtrag : Würde mich über Kontakte im Raum Osnabrück freuen , die diese Fischarten länger halten und sich dafür intererssieren etc.


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Apr. 2016)

Fischfarm Schubert müsste noch so knapp am Radius (50km) vorbei schrappen.
https://www.google.de/maps/dir/Osnabrück/Fischfarm+Schubert+-Koi+++Teichfische,+Holzhausen+4,+27793+Wildeshausen/@52.5854776,7.6239764,9z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m13!4m12!1m5!1m1!1s0x47b9e598697b5d4d:0x426cf7763005c60!2m2!1d8.0471788!2d52.2799112!1m5!1m1!1s0x47b731085542e4e9:0x2727195518944b21!2m2!1d8.377778!2d52.8772452

Die haben einiges an Biotopfischen. Aber einiges was eigentlich zu groß für den Gartenteich wird. Blaubandbärblinge würde ich auf keinen Fall nehmen. Auch nicht diesen Eisvogelmix.
* defekter Link entfernt *

Dann schreibt hier eine aus Bissendorf und sucht Pflanzen und einen Sonnenbarsch.
Meine unter Mitglieder gab es mal eine Karte, finde die nicht mehr. 

Weshalb gerade __ Moderlieschen ?


----------



## Gaditana (12. Apr. 2016)

Warum __ Moderlieschen ? Ganz einfach weil ich sie schön und "symphatisch" finde.Die Fischfarm Schubert kenne ich von einem Besuch auf ihrer Seite , suche aber ja eigentlich eher von privat.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Apr. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Die haben einiges an Biotopfischen. Aber einiges was eigentlich zu groß für den Gartenteich wird. Blaubandbärblinge würde ich auf keinen Fall nehmen.



Hi Torsten,

dieser Begriff "Biotopfische" ist ja auch ein Wortwitz des Handels, denn das sagt noch lange nichts darüber aus ob die unter solchen Begriffen aufgeführten Arten auch artgerecht in einem Gartenteich leben können. Die als Biotopfische verkauften __ Elritze/Pfrille, Gründlinge oder Nasen aus nem Biotop "kühle/kalte Fließgewässer mit Kiesgrund" haben in dem Biotopen stehende Klein/-Kleinstgewässer wie "Tümpel" und "Weiher" zu denen unsere Gartenteiche zählen von Natur aus gar nichts zu suchen

übringens:

Blaubandbärblinge (Pseudorasbora parva) dürfen nach dem inkrafttreten des Ende letzten Jahre beschlossen EU-Gesetztes zur Haltung von invasiven Arten nächst EU-weit nicht mehr so ohne weiteres gehalten werden. Der Besitz bis zum "natürlichen Ableben der vorhandenen Tiere" ist dann - im Gegensatz zu den dort aufgeführten Pflanzen - zwar weiterhin gestattet aber nur wenn es zu 100% gewährleistet werden kann das eine Vermehrung unterbleibt.

MfG Frank


----------



## Lyliana (12. Apr. 2016)

Was muss man eigentlich machen, wenn man etwas hat - was man dann nicht mehr haben darf?

In erster Linie “Klappe halten“ ... Aber erwartet man dann ....  Das der Besitzer seinen nun illegalen Besitz tötet/wegwirft/abgibt und die es dann töten/wegwerfen?


----------



## wander-falke (12. Apr. 2016)

_


Knoblauchkröte schrieb:



			Haltungsverbot von invasiven Arten
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Dann bitte die auch aufnehmen, die hab ich seit 2007 zu Hauf. Und die sind bei uns auch nicht heimisch!

Ectobius vittiventris, Cydalima perspectalis

Ach ja, , und den Zweibeiner aus Ost-Afrika, den auch gleich auf die Liste setzen.  
_


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Apr. 2016)

Lyliana schrieb:


> Das der Besitzer seinen nun illegalen Besitz tötet/wegwirft/abgibt und die es dann töten/wegwerfen?



Hi,

laut dem was man Ende letzten Jahres dazu lesen konnte wenn man von den Gesetz betroffene Tiere hat war das;  Die einzelnen EU-Staaten müssen dafür ausreichende und gesicherte Einrichtungen schaffen wo man die betroffenen Tiere abgeben kann und wo sie dann bis zu ihrem natürlichen Ableben weiterhin von Spezialisten unter unter artgerechten Bedingungen gepflegt werden sollen

da sieht man doch schon wieder das da mal wieder ein Gesetzt beschlossen wurde ohne großartig über die Umsetzung nachzudenken.

Hab mal aus Jux und Dollerei nach solchen Abgabe-Einrichtungen für Tiere gegooglt - wo z.B die Aischgründer Karpfenzucht ihre mehrere 10.000 Blaubandbärblinge aus den Karpfenteichen abgeben kann - oder der deutsche Staat die Millionen die in seinen Bundeswasserstaßen schwimmen -  Anzeige bisher 0


----------



## Tottoabs (12. Apr. 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Die einzelnen EU-Staaten müssen dafür ausreichende und gesicherte Einrichtungen schaffen wo man die betroffenen Tiere abgeben kann und wo sie dann bis zu ihrem natürlichen Ableben weiterhin von Spezialisten unter unter artgerechten Bedingungen gepflegt werden sollen


Altersheim für Blaubandbärblinge.....Glaube das könnte eine Marktlücke werden.....von Staat finanziert Rentnerbeschäftigung....also ich nehme dann die Jungs für Geld in Pflege. Die Damen gehen dann zu wem?


----------



## maarkus (12. Apr. 2016)

Ich habe auch eine Annahmestelle für Fische <15cm
Einfach vorbeibringen


----------



## Tottoabs (12. Apr. 2016)

cafechaos0 aus Borkholzhausen müsste Moderlischen haben. Der hat sich aber schon ein paar Tage nicht mehr gemeldet.

Vielleicht einfach mal anschreiben.


----------

